# Type my cob?!



## Olliepoppy (29 June 2015)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=27690&d=1435608862
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=27689&d=1435608774

Hi, there are so many descriptions of cobs out there, Irish, Welsh, Show, Traditional etc; etc; how would you describe mine??

He is passported but has no dam or sire on it, he was born in Wales but I don't think that counts in making him a Welsh Cob!!

Is he a 'traditional' or is he 'just a cob'?

Thanks for any opinions


----------



## Kacey88 (29 June 2015)

Gorgeous, that's what type! I don't think it really matters to be honest. Depending on his height and for the sake of showing, you could hog/trim him and might end up with a show cob! He's certainly not a Welsh cob, people tend to call all sorts of cobs "Irish" so not really a a specific type either.

If he were mine, I would get the clippers out, I reckon you have a handsome show cob hidden under that hair. BUT someone is going to come along and disagree! It would save you a lot of time though...


----------



## Leo Walker (29 June 2015)

Hes a cob. He may or may not have come from Ireland and he may or may not have some welsh in him, but hes a cob. Its a type not a breed and there are variations to cobs. Hes technically traditional type as he has a full mane and tail and feathers but he hasnt got enough bone or feather to be successful showing as a traditional. If you hogged and clipped him he would be a show cob type,, but again wouldnt show well as a show cob as hes not the right type. 

He does look a lovely kind boy though  Not sure if its the photos, but he really does look like he needs to lose some weight. I know its difficult with good doers, but if he was mine I would be concerned unless the photos are misleading?


----------



## Olliepoppy (30 June 2015)

Thanks kacey88 he is gorgeous but I'm biased lol. I have thought about getting the clippers out but can't quite bring myself to chop odd that lovely long mane


----------



## Olliepoppy (30 June 2015)

Frankiecob the photo of his right makes him look larger than he is but he is overweight. He's on restricted grazing and a fitness program now after assume setbacks. Its slow progress but I'm working on it


----------



## LHIS (30 June 2015)

He's gorgeous, just my type of cob. 

I'm all for keeping the 'hairy' look, as Kacey88 suggests, it's all down to personal preference, but I love the long mane and feathers look.


----------



## Olliepoppy (30 June 2015)

LHIS said:



			He's gorgeous, just my type of cob. 

I'm all for keeping the 'hairy' look, as Kacey88 suggests, it's all down to personal preference, but I love the long mane and feathers look.
		
Click to expand...

Aww thanks  he had a short mane when I got him and I've let it grow since, have to admit when he tosses his head and gets the 'bedhead' look it's fab


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 June 2015)

FrankieCob said:



			Hes a cob. He may or may not have come from Ireland and he may or may not have some welsh in him, but hes a cob. Its a type not a breed and there are variations to cobs. Hes technically traditional type as he has a full mane and tail and feathers but he hasnt got enough bone or feather to be successful showing as a traditional. If you hogged and clipped him he would be a show cob type,, but again wouldnt show well as a show cob as hes not the right type. 

He does look a lovely kind boy though  Not sure if its the photos, but he really does look like he needs to lose some weight. I know its difficult with good doers, but if he was mine I would be concerned unless the photos are misleading? 

Click to expand...

This, exactly.

OP, I found plain oat straw chaff very helpful when getting weight off my then obese Draft horse.  It took three years but now, in her 4th summer here, she is spot on.


----------



## Spreebok (30 June 2015)

A beautiful hairy baby, that's what! <3
I know how you feel about chopping his mane off, people were always saying I should hog my traditional looking cob, and when I sadly had to shave her magnificent feathers off to get on top of a skin problem, the comments on hogging have only increased!
You leave my beautiful hairy princesses locks alone, they're fun to plait and keep the flys off!


----------



## Olliepoppy (30 June 2015)

Spreebok said:



			A beautiful hairy baby, that's what! <3
I know how you feel about chopping his mane off, people were always saying I should hog my traditional looking cob, and when I sadly had to shave her magnificent feathers off to get on top of a skin problem, the comments on hogging have only increased!
You leave my beautiful hairy princesses locks alone, they're fun to plait and keep the flys off! 

Click to expand...

Lol.. Agree totally!  another years growth and he'll be a super scruffy Prince


----------



## Olliepoppy (30 June 2015)

Pearlsasinger said:



			This, exactly.

OP, I found plain oat straw chaff very helpful when getting weight off my then obese Draft horse.  It took three years but now, in her 4th summer here, she is spot on.
		
Click to expand...

3 years? Wow... He is starting to get fitter increasing the exercise slowly so hopefully will start to see a bit more weight loss soon


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 July 2015)

Olliepoppy said:



			3 years? Wow... He is starting to get fitter increasing the exercise slowly so hopefully will start to see a bit more weight loss soon 

Click to expand...

She was MASSIVE and in her teens, although I'm pretty sure that she had put the weight on in less than a year.  I had no intention of starving her, so was happy to make the difference slowly.  I wanted to change her metabolism, so that the weight stays off.  She now eats a normal amount of hay and doesn't need the chaff to keep her digestive system happy.


----------

